# Bedding



## char0605 (Jan 30, 2007)

hi, is there any suggestions on what is the best type of litter to keep rats on. 

as amonia created by the rats urine causes major respiratory problems and therefore a bedding is needed that a) absorbs the amonia and stops the smell and b) is dust free. 

any suggestions???


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

i use aspen. my ratties love it. my two girls push it all inside there hideout and make 3-4 inch high bed out of it, lol. it works great and is relatively cheap.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yup Aspen works pretty good and is VERY cheap. CareFreash and Kaytee Total Comfort bedding are two of the best out there I think, but are a little bit more expensive. Price varies though. Where I live Total Comfort is a lot cheaper than Carefresh, so thatâ€™s what I use.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i use yesterday's news cat litter. if you buy from a feed store you can get a big 30 lbs bag that will last me (having 6 rats in a 2 tier chinchillla cage) a little over a month for $15 canadian. which is about half of what i would pay anywhere else. especially pet stores-- the inflation on their stuff is nuts! in any case, i find yesterday's news is the best to use. the aspen i find doesn't absorb the odour as well and the carefresh i find doesn't last as long (more expensive for less).


----------



## rcropper (Dec 31, 2006)

At my feed store I get bales of wood shavings (not pine or cedar - those are sold separately) for $6.99. It's a BALE of the stuff - 10 cubic feet - about 2 ft x 2 ft x 4 ft compressed. It works as well as aspen, and doesn't have any of the aromatic oils that the pine or cedar do. By far the cheapest option I've yet found. 

Rick


----------



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

I buy corn cob bedding at Wal-mart, it is $3 for a large bag. I change the litter in my cage 1-2 times a week and it lasts at least a month per bag. You can also buy the same size bag of Organic corn cob bedding at Petco for $7-8 I think. 
I bought the Petco kind because it has a resealable bag and I refill it with the wal-mart kind to keep it fresh.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

tasha said:


> I buy corn cob bedding at Wal-mart, it is $3 for a large bag. I change the litter in my cage 1-2 times a week and it lasts at least a month per bag. You can also buy the same size bag of Organic corn cob bedding at Petco for $7-8 I think.
> I bought the Petco kind because it has a resealable bag and I refill it with the wal-mart kind to keep it fresh.


you clean the cages 1-2 times a week? i dont have to clean mine more than once a week or once every 2 weeks....depending on the size of the cage. why do you have to clean them that often?


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

i clean mine every 2 weeks... but even thats not neccisary... thanks to cell-sorb.... >.> i add a lil every few days, mix it around, and every other week, empty and throw away whats in there, and start over


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

twitch said:


> i use yesterday's news cat litter. if you buy from a feed store you can get a big 30 lbs bag that will last me (having 6 rats in a 2 tier chinchillla cage) a little over a month for $15 canadian. which is about half of what i would pay anywhere else. especially pet stores-- the inflation on their stuff is nuts! in any case, i find yesterday's news is the best to use. the aspen i find doesn't absorb the odour as well and the carefresh i find doesn't last as long (more expensive for less).


cat litter is the best i started using it 2 months ago and ive still got half a bag its amazing stuff tottaly stops the smells and is cheap!! woop go cat litter!! hehe


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

isn't the cat litter dusty?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

not this yesterdays news. its recycled newspaper rolled into little pellets. no dust and amazing on odour control. and if you look arounf a bit cheap as all get out. like i said before, i get 30lbs bags for $15 CDN. mine you i get mine from a feed store. i saw a 15 lbs bag in a sobeys store today for $15 as well. i love my feed store! i get twice the ammount for the same price and each 30 lbs bag will last months.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

oh, yesterday's news.....i thought u were talking about the clay cat litter people use in a cat's litterbox.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

no i dont use dusty cat litter i use the pellets they are great


----------

